# Hardware for Step Ladder



## Nature Man (Jan 15, 2015)

Does anyone know where I could buy hardware for a step ladder? I have an outdoor "decorative" 4' - ladder that is falling apart and I would like to restore it. Thanks! Chuck


----------



## Kevin (Jan 15, 2015)

I am pretty sure I have seen ladder hardware in home dee-pot and notsoLowe's.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 16, 2015)

I'll have to check that out. I couldn't find it on their Web site, but that doesn't always mean it's not in the store. Thanks! Chuck


----------

